# fantastically bizarre problem with wlan0 [SOLVED]

## mobymac

here it is:

```
alai ~ # cat /etc/conf.d/net

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_eth0="-t 3"

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

essid_wlan0="rioghal"

# ================================================

# added from nodivisions.com setup to try to get ping outside

# network...

#ifconfig_wlan0=( "192.168.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

#routes_wlan0=( "default gw 192.168.1.1" )

# ================================================

# ================================================

# option 2

config_wlan0=( "192.168.1.102/24" )

routes_wlan0=(

        "default via 192.168.1.1"               # IPv4 default route

        )

# ================================================

# option 3, attempted dhcp for wlan0

#config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

#dhcpcd_wlan0="-t 15"

# ================================================

#wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dndiswrapper"

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

wpa_timeout_wlan0=20

preferred_aps=( "rioghal" )

alai ~ # cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

# This is a network block that connects to any unsecured access point.

# We give it a low priority so any defined blocks are preferred.

network={

        key_mgmt=NONE

        priority=-9999999

}

alai ~ # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 status

 * status:  started

alai ~ # ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:e0:4d:8f:0e:6b

          inet addr:192.168.1.110  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::2e0:4dff:fe8f:e6b/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:118 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:89 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:15256 (14.8 KiB)  TX bytes:10571 (10.3 KiB)

          Interrupt:23 Base address:0xd000

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:208 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:208 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:17208 (16.8 KiB)  TX bytes:17208 (16.8 KiB)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1f:33:88:31:d7

          inet addr:192.168.1.102  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::21f:33ff:fe88:31d7/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:18 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:18 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:2578 (2.5 KiB)  TX bytes:1464 (1.4 KiB)

alai ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ndiswrapper           142492  0

bttv                  148372  0

cx8800                 26688  0

cx88xx                 60456  1 cx8800

ir_common              35076  2 bttv,cx88xx

tveeprom               11012  2 bttv,cx88xx

btcx_risc               3976  3 bttv,cx8800,cx88xx

videobuf_dma_sg        10244  3 bttv,cx8800,cx88xx

videobuf_core          14340  4 bttv,cx8800,cx88xx,videobuf_dma_sg

lirc_atiusb            12060  0

lirc_dev                9652  1 lirc_atiusb

nvidia               7216252  0

alai ~ # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 stop

 * Stopping wlan0

 *   Bringing down wlan0

 *     Shutting down wlan0 ...                                                      [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                                [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...                                         [ ok ]

alai ~ # rmmod ndiswrapper

alai ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

bttv                  148372  0

cx8800                 26688  0

cx88xx                 60456  1 cx8800

ir_common              35076  2 bttv,cx88xx

tveeprom               11012  2 bttv,cx88xx

btcx_risc               3976  3 bttv,cx8800,cx88xx

videobuf_dma_sg        10244  3 bttv,cx8800,cx88xx

videobuf_core          14340  4 bttv,cx8800,cx88xx,videobuf_dma_sg

lirc_atiusb            12060  0

lirc_dev                9652  1 lirc_atiusb

nvidia               7216252  0

alai ~ # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

 * Starting wlan0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...                                           [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                                  [ ok ]

 *     Backgrounding ...

alai ~ # ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:e0:4d:8f:0e:6b

          inet addr:192.168.1.110  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::2e0:4dff:fe8f:e6b/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:366 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:241 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:37128 (36.2 KiB)  TX bytes:30955 (30.2 KiB)

          Interrupt:23 Base address:0xd000

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:208 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:208 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:17208 (16.8 KiB)  TX bytes:17208 (16.8 KiB)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1f:33:88:31:d7

          inet6 addr: fe80::21f:33ff:fe88:31d7/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:6 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:78 (78.0 B)  TX bytes:456 (456.0 B)

alai ~ # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 status

 * status:  started

alai ~ # ping yahoo.com -I wlan0

PING yahoo.com (69.147.114.224) from 192.168.1.102 wlan0: 56(84) bytes of data.

^C

--- yahoo.com ping statistics ---

5 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 3999ms

alai ~ # dhcpcd wlan0

wlan0: dhcpcd 4.0.7 starting

wlan0: broadcasting for a lease

wlan0: offered 192.168.1.111 from 192.168.1.1

wlan0: checking 192.168.1.111 is available on attached networks

wlan0: acknowledged 192.168.1.111 from 192.168.1.1

wlan0: leased 192.168.1.111 for 86400 seconds

alai ~ # ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:e0:4d:8f:0e:6b

          inet addr:192.168.1.110  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::2e0:4dff:fe8f:e6b/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:678 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:412 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:65050 (63.5 KiB)  TX bytes:53500 (52.2 KiB)

          Interrupt:23 Base address:0xd000

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:208 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:208 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:17208 (16.8 KiB)  TX bytes:17208 (16.8 KiB)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1f:33:88:31:d7

          inet addr:192.168.1.102  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::21f:33ff:fe88:31d7/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:11 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:22 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:1585 (1.5 KiB)  TX bytes:2070 (2.0 KiB)

alai ~ # ping yahoo.com -I wlan0

PING yahoo.com (69.147.114.224) from 192.168.1.102 wlan0: 56(84) bytes of data.

^C

--- yahoo.com ping statistics ---

9 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 7999ms

alai ~ #  
```

can anyone tell me what the crap is going on and how to get wlan0 to play nicely? I've had it pinging at points but can't remember how I did it. It took a lot of noodling, I remember that.Last edited by mobymac on Wed Jun 24, 2009 3:06 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## oRDeX

first of all try to ping your router 192.168.1.1 . In this way we can disasseble the problem. Then, if you wait a bit more before pressing ^C on ping, which message does it appear?

----------

## mobymac

I appreciate your help. This is right after a fresh boot, through an ssh connection:

```
alai ~ # dmesg|tail -n 20

[   18.577724] XFS mounting filesystem sda7

[   18.703845] Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: sda7

[   18.792810] Adding 506036k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:506036k

[   23.521465] eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

[   23.751613] dhcpcd-run-hook used greatest stack depth: 5436 bytes left

[   33.544016] eth0: no IPv6 routers present

[   35.030030] ndiswrapper version 1.53 loaded (smp=yes, preempt=no)

[   35.137764] ndiswrapper 1-4:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[   35.137771] ndiswrapper 1-4:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[   35.191269] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: port 4 high speed

[   35.191281] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: GetStatus port 4 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[   35.242040] usb 1-4: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

[   35.293283] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: port 4 high speed

[   35.293293] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: GetStatus port 4 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[   35.461177] ndiswrapper: driver net111v2 (NETGEAR Inc.,12/26/2007,5.1308.1226.2007) loaded

[   38.940089] wlan0: ethernet device 00:1f:33:88:31:d7 using NDIS driver: net111v2, version: 0x1, NDIS version: 0x500, vendor: 'Realtek RTL8187 Wireless LAN USB NIC                                     ', 0846:6A00.F.conf

[   38.940340] wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK; AES/CCMP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK

[   38.940593] usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper

[   39.826708] ntpd used greatest stack depth: 5388 bytes left

[   49.707010] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present

alai ~ # ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:e0:4d:8f:0e:6b

          inet addr:192.168.1.110  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::2e0:4dff:fe8f:e6b/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:169 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:143 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:21309 (20.8 KiB)  TX bytes:26160 (25.5 KiB)

          Interrupt:23 Base address:0xd000

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1f:33:88:31:d7

          inet addr:192.168.1.102  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::21f:33ff:fe88:31d7/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:8 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:60 (60.0 B)  TX bytes:552 (552.0 B)

alai ~ # ping 192.168.1.1 -I wlan0

PING 192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1) from 192.168.1.102 wlan0: 56(84) bytes of data.

^C

--- 192.168.1.1 ping statistics ---

32 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 30999ms

alai ~ # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"rioghal"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: 00:1C:10:12:DC:70

          Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   Tx-Power:20 dBm   Sensitivity=0/3

          RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:73/100  Signal level:-49 dBm  Noise level:-96 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

alai ~ # dhcpcd wlan0

wlan0: dhcpcd 4.0.7 starting

wlan0: broadcasting for a lease

wlan0: offered 192.168.1.111 from 192.168.1.1

wlan0: checking 192.168.1.111 is available on attached networks

wlan0: acknowledged 192.168.1.111 from 192.168.1.1

wlan0: leased 192.168.1.111 for 86400 seconds

alai ~ # ping 192.168.1.1 -I wlan0

PING 192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1) from 192.168.1.102 wlan0: 56(84) bytes of data.

^C

--- 192.168.1.1 ping statistics ---

23 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 21999ms

alai ~ # ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:e0:4d:8f:0e:6b

          inet addr:192.168.1.110  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::2e0:4dff:fe8f:e6b/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:353 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:245 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:40609 (39.6 KiB)  TX bytes:40188 (39.2 KiB)

          Interrupt:23 Base address:0xd000

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1f:33:88:31:d7

          inet addr:192.168.1.102  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::21f:33ff:fe88:31d7/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:62 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:72 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:6503 (6.3 KiB)  TX bytes:6926 (6.7 KiB)

alai ~ # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"rioghal"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: 00:1C:10:12:DC:70

          Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   Tx-Power:20 dBm   Sensitivity=0/3

          RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:73/100  Signal level:-49 dBm  Noise level:-96 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

alai ~ #
```

here's some config stuff:

```
alai ~ # cat /etc/conf.d/net

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcpcd_eth0="-t 3"

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

essid_wlan0="rioghal"

# ================================================

# added from nodivisions.com setup to try to get ping outside

# network...

#ifconfig_wlan0=( "192.168.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

#routes_wlan0=( "default gw 192.168.1.1" )

# ================================================

# ================================================

# option 2

config_wlan0=( "192.168.1.102/24" )

routes_wlan0=(

        "default via 192.168.1.1"               # IPv4 default route

        )

# ================================================

# option 3, attempted dhcp for wlan0

#config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

#dhcpcd_wlan0="-t 15"

# ================================================

#wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dndiswrapper"

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

wpa_timeout_wlan0=20

preferred_aps=( "rioghal" )

alai ~ # cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

# This is a network block that connects to any unsecured access point.

# We give it a low priority so any defined blocks are preferred.

network={

        key_mgmt=NONE

        priority=-9999999

}

alai ~ # 
```

any idea what's screwed up here?

EDIT: This is weird:

```
alai ~ # rmmod ndiswrapper

alai ~ # dmesg|tail

[  553.217456] ndiswrapper 1-4:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[  553.270316] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: port 4 high speed

[  553.270327] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: GetStatus port 4 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[  553.321021] usb 1-4: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

[  553.372206] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: port 4 high speed

[  553.372215] ehci_hcd 0000:00:10.4: GetStatus port 4 status 001005 POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[  553.439641] ndiswrapper: driver net111v2 (NETGEAR Inc.,12/26/2007,5.1308.1226.2007) loaded

[  557.509816] wlan0: ethernet device 00:1f:33:88:31:d7 using NDIS driver: net111v2, version: 0x1, NDIS version: 0x500, vendor: 'Realtek RTL8187 Wireless LAN USB NIC                                     ', 0846:6A00.F.conf

[  557.510068] wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK; AES/CCMP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK

[  557.510304] usbcore: registered new interface driver ndiswrapper

alai ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ndiswrapper           142492  0

bttv                  148372  0

cx8800                 26688  0

cx88xx                 60456  1 cx8800

ir_common              35076  2 bttv,cx88xx

tveeprom               11012  2 bttv,cx88xx

btcx_risc               3976  3 bttv,cx8800,cx88xx

videobuf_dma_sg        10244  3 bttv,cx8800,cx88xx

videobuf_core          14340  4 bttv,cx8800,cx88xx,videobuf_dma_sg

nvidia               7216252  0

alai ~ # ping 192.168.1.1 -I wlan0

PING 192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1) from 192.168.1.102 wlan0: 56(84) bytes of data.

^C

--- 192.168.1.1 ping statistics ---

5 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 3999ms

alai ~ # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart

 * Stopping wlan0

 *   Bringing down wlan0

 *     Shutting down wlan0 ...                                                      [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                                [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...                                         [ ok ]

 * Starting wlan0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...                                           [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                                  [ ok ]

 *     Backgrounding ...

alai ~ # ping 192.168.1.1 -I wlan0

PING 192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1) from 192.168.1.110 wlan0: 56(84) bytes of data.

^C

--- 192.168.1.1 ping statistics ---

25 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 24000ms

alai ~ # ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:e0:4d:8f:0e:6b

          inet addr:192.168.1.110  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::2e0:4dff:fe8f:e6b/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:780 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:499 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:86907 (84.8 KiB)  TX bytes:75872 (74.0 KiB)

          Interrupt:23 Base address:0xd000

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1f:33:88:31:d7

          inet addr:192.168.1.102  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::21f:33ff:fe88:31d7/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:44 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:46 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:4368 (4.2 KiB)  TX bytes:4272 (4.1 KiB)

alai ~ #  
```

----------

## bbgermany

Check you routes. Your default gateway will be set via eth0 not wlan0. Shutdown eth0 and you should be fine with ping.

bb

----------

## agent_jdh

Can you not use the Realtek 8187 and 8187B USB support driver in the kernel rather than ndiswrapper?  It should be a lot easier to set up.  It certainly appears to support the Netgear WG111v2 (which it looks like is what you've got).  You'll need to "Enable Wireless USB extensions" in the USB support section in order to make the driver visible in the "Wireless LAN" driver section.

----------

## mobymac

closer and closer... using the realtek modules, thank you thank you. Finally got all the addressing worked out (had to copy resolv.conf from another computer), now there's a weird issue:

```
alai ~ # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart

 * Unmounting network filesystems ...                                               [ ok ]

 * Stopping ntpd ...                                                                [ ok ]

 * Stopping sshd ...                                                                [ ok ]

 * Stopping wlan0

 *   Bringing down wlan0

 *     Shutting down wlan0 ...                                                      [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                                [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...                                         [ ok ]

 * Starting wlan0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...                                           [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                                  [ ok ]

 *     Backgrounding ...

 * WARNING:  netmount is scheduled to start when net.wlan0 has started.

 * WARNING:  ntpd is scheduled to start when net.wlan0 has started.

 * WARNING:  sshd is scheduled to start when net.wlan0 has started.

alai ~ # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 status

 * status:  started
```

that last line is typed just as fast as I can once the prompt comes up, so we're talking a delay of just seconds, but it's enough to kick those warnings... any idea why?

thanks a ton for the help, all

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

set RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!net.*" in /etc/conf.d/rc

bb

----------

## agent_jdh

A better option is to use the associate_timeout option in /etc/conf.d/net (assuming I think this is the same problem I had when I configured my wireless card).  Here's the relevant section of my net config file -

```
# new wireless config for kernel driver & wpa_supplicant

modules_wlan0=( "!iwconfig" "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

wpa_timeout_wlan0=60

associate_timeout_wlan0=60
```

All it does is wait for a maximum of 60 seconds (my router sometimes takes a while to authenticate) for the network to come up before proceeding to try and start e.g ntpd.

----------

## mobymac

is there a reason my resolv.conf would be wiped? Just had to re-enter that information after a reboot...

Anyway, wireless seems to be working, thanks for the help gents. You rock.

My wpa issues will probably belong in a different post...  :Smile: 

----------

## bbgermany

 *mobymac wrote:*   

> is there a reason my resolv.conf would be wiped? Just had to re-enter that information after a reboot...

 

You should check your /etc/conf.d/net for the right entries for your resolv.conf. There you can add the needed servers for the devices and so the file wont get wiped every reboot.

bb

----------

## MaximeG

Hi,

Isn't resolv.conf wiped by a dhcp daemon ?

Regards,

Maxime

----------

## bbgermany

yes, but you can prevent this iirc with some dhcp client options which you can set in your /etc/conf.d/net as well.

bb

----------

## MaximeG

Cool, Thanks.

I thought it was possible, but was a bit too lazy to dig too much.

Thanks for the tip,

Maxime

----------

